# New Award Images Posted



## Darin (Sep 2, 2010)

All,

I have updated the Cincinnati Judging Centers website with a bunch of new award images. Lots of odd stuff recently. Enjoy.

http://www.cincijudgingcenter.org/index.html

Darin


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2010)

Great photos of wonderful plants! Thanks, Darin.


----------



## Hera (Sep 2, 2010)

There are some enviable winners. Nice.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 2, 2010)

Lots of nice pics. Thanks!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 2, 2010)

nice pics. ... there does seem to be a trend with nearly the same people winning the awards. is it there are only a few really good growers or only a few who grow things other than hybrids catts and phals from box stores so they get all the awards?


----------



## Darin (Sep 2, 2010)

It is more of there being a few fabulous growers who always bring well grown plants. Lots of other equally fabulous growers who simply dont bring plants as often.

D


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes, indeed some nice stuff there. I love that specimen Ang. germinyanum!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanx for posting the link. A lot of people dont want to go thru the hassle of packing and carrying to a judging or else we'd see more plants of this quality.


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 3, 2010)

Awsome!!

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 3, 2010)

Great pics, thanks!!!! (esp. angr. germinyanum :drool: ) Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> nice pics. ... there does seem to be a trend with nearly the same people winning the awards. is it there are only a few really good growers or only a few who grow things other than hybrids catts and phals from box stores so they get all the awards?


I think it's partly because it's mostly the same people who bring plants to judging. Why is that? Several reasons:
- being some distance from a judging center
- having a plant you think is worthy of judging being in prime bloom at the time the judges convene (usually once a month, at least around here)
- having other obligations that interfere with that once a month opportunity


----------



## slipperscout (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.
Exceptional photography!!


----------

